

Show HN: Excssive, drag and drop CSS compressor - zachwill
http://excssive.com

======
jasonkester
Pretty, impressive, and all that. But realistically isn't all this effort for
nothing?

If you're doing a project that needs to have scripts and css minified, the
last thing you'd want to do is to introduce a manual
drag/drop/arrange/copy/paste step into your build and deploy process. You'll
have a command line tool that you incorporate into your automated build and
that will be the last you think of it.

I suspect this will get used in the critical path of actual projects about as
often as jsbeautifier.org does for javascript. As in, pretty much never.

~~~
zachwill
Completely agree that a commandline tool is optimal — the site is actually
built off of the clean-css commandline minifier.

The real world use case is currently one of my developer friends is using the
Foundation framework by Zurb (which comes with a bunch of separate CSS files,
so you can pick and choose), and instead of having 5-6 <link> elements
(extraneous HTTP requests are bad), those can all be packaged up in one
minifed CSS file.

Using that as a vanilla reset, he can link to another CSS file with his
modifications and changes — and never has to interact with the commandline
clean-css or YUI Compressor utility. It's just drag and drop with the same
results.

------
lobster_johnson
Has to be a command-line tool in order to integrate into the asset pipeline of
a project; you want to do this automatically at deploy/release time.

Take a look at tools like Jammit and Juicer to figure out how to integrate
your code into their workflow.

~~~
zachwill
I definitely agree that commandline is the right way to go (the site is
actually built using the Node.js clean-css script). I built the site with a
friend in mind (and those who never really interact with their terminal).

------
ckr
OT: What's the song in the video?

~~~
zachwill
Haha, it's "Midnight City" by M83:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDyonn3mQj8>

